# keyboard deutsche tastatur geht nicht mehr

## artbody

Ein fehler von vielen nach einem

emerge -uDNeav world 

keyboard deutsche tastatur geht nicht mehr 

*keine configurationsdatei wurde ge'ndert*

Auszug xorgconf

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   #Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   #Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#Option   "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbLayout"    "de,us"

     Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   

   #Option   "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys,winkeys"

   Option "XkbModel" "cymotionlinux"

   

    #Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

   #Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

EndSection
```

logfile xorg

```

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "cymotionlinux"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "cymotionlinux"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de,us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de,us"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
```

Also irgendwie geht - de - gar nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was passiert wenn du als root in X "loadkeys de" eingibst?

Tobi

----------

## artbody

output>

```
localhost achim # loadkeys de

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de.map.gz

```

effekt auf Tastatur - keiner

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probier das mal:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641069.html

----------

## musv

Ich vermute mal, du hast auf xorg-Server 1.4.0.90 geupgradet (welche Wort...) und hast das Teil mit Hal-Unterstützung (Hal Version: 0.5.10) compiliert.

Wenn ja, dann hast du zwar in Deiner xorg.conf "de" stehen, "us" wird aber geladen.

Du hast dann folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. Downgrade Hal auf Version 0.5.9

2. Xorg-Server compilieren mit -hal

3. xorg.conf umschreiben 

Grund für 3. ist wohl, daß diverse Optionen (Stichwort evdev bei Tastatur) im neuen Xorg-Server in Verbindung mit der neuen Hal-Version geändert wurden.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870.html

Es gab da noch'n anderen Thread dazu, den ich jetzt aber nicht find. 

Ich hab das Hal-Useflag aus dem Xorg-Server entfernt, und schon hat's wieder funktioniert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na mal sehen, ob ich es hinbekommt. Hab mal hal bei xorg rausgenommen und das erste was passiert ist, war die Tatsache, dass die Maus nicht mehr wollte.

----------

## artbody

@musv

du hattest recht 

hal und seine Schikane machens möglich

mir hat das geholfen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870.html

 *Krampi wrote:*   

> Temporary fix to get other layouts than "us":
> 
> Create /etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-input.fdi
> 
> Write something like this to it:
> ...

 

Nur gehn jetzt wieder ein paar Tasten von meim Cherry (LINUX) Tastenbrett wieder nicht

Das ist doch zum Irre werden

----------

## Klaus Meier

xorg ohne hal bringt bei mir gar nichts. Nachdem ich die Maus von evdev auf input/mice umgestellt habe, ging sie wieder. Aber alle Zeichen auf der Tastatur über den Zahlen machen Müll. Numlock-Lampe ist aus, wenn Numlock an ist und umgekehrt, Tastaturwiederholung geht nicht und wenn ich vom Framebuffer zu X wechsele werden irgendwelche Tastenkombinationen ausgelöst. Das geht voll in die Hose.

----------

## Trude

Bei mir hat es geholfen den globale evdev Useflag zu entfernen und x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev zu deinstallieren. Danach lief wieder alles einwandfrei!

----------

## Max Steel

Ich nutze die Driver

keyboard

und

mouse

für Tastatur und Maus und habe keinerlei Probleme.

warum ihr evdev nutzt?, keine Ahnung.

Was soll der bringen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich benutze evdev, damit ich bei meiner Maus die Tasten vorwärts-rückwarts benutzen kann. Also im Browser mit einemKlick vor und rurück.

----------

## Max Steel

aaaah, das heißt evdev unterstützt mehr Tasten. für die Maus

und am Keyboard?

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, einmal ausgetestet. No Sir, evdev rausnehmen ist bei mir keine L;esung. Jetyt geht gar nicht mehr, nicht mal mehr Umlaute, nur amerikanische Tastatur.

----------

